# February '15 COTM Winner: Danny5



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats on the win, Danny! I think this is our first diesel winner. Well deserved!


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

I like the redline rims with matching clipers. Reminds me of the redline tires on some '60s corvetts.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats Daniel-son.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats Danny.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Congrats Danny, see ya Saturday!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats man! That diesel is looking good on those coils!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I feel very accomplished to be the first Diesel winner. It definitely reinforces the direction I have decided to take this car. I have really been enjoying her lately, and being one of the top Cruzes on this great site has really made me proud.

Thank you again! Keep up the good work. And remember, modding is modding. It doesn't matter if it's an inch or a mile.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks great very impressed!


----------

